# Caught On Tape: Courtroom Brawl



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*COURTROOM BRAWL*​[*]*Slideshow: *Caught On Tape: Courtroom Brawl








*Video: *Brawl Breaks Out In Courtroom 
*Two Families Fight After Sentencing*

POSTED: 8:28 am EST November 11, 2005
UPDATED: 8:32 am EST November 11, 2005

*TACOMA, Wash. -- *Cameras were rolling while a melee broke out in a Washington courtroom.

A teenager had been sentenced to 30 years in prison for brutally beating a man to death.

After the judge read the sentence, a woman said to the victim's family that the sentence was too harsh because the victim was old and didn't have much longer to live.

Fists then began flying between the two families.

The fight lasted for less than a minute, and was broken up by courthouse security guards. _Distributed by Internet Broadcasting Systems, Inc. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._
​


----------

